# Flat screen TV



## Peter & Fiona (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi,

If we bring a flat screen TV over to Spain from the uk, will it work?

Thanks


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Peter & Fiona said:


> Hi,
> 
> If we bring a flat screen TV over to Spain from the uk, will it work?
> 
> Thanks


Yes it will


----------



## Sarkyparky (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Yes it will


Were you in a rush when you replied lol?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Sarkyparky said:


> Were you in a rush when you replied lol?


Heh heh .... well what more can you say really


----------



## Sarkyparky (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Heh heh .... well what more can you say really


You could have put a full stop there!


----------



## Peter & Fiona (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh - there you are - I din't realise I had pressed the button to send. 
Blond!!!
Thanks for the info about the TV. 

We are getting very excited now about moving there to sing. any contacts would be useful...depending on where you are of course - we will be in Torrieveja.
This forum is really useful. Thanks for your help.


----------



## STD MATTY (May 17, 2008)

Peter & Fiona said:


> Hi,
> 
> If we bring a flat screen TV over to Spain from the uk, will it work?
> 
> Thanks


It might get the odd shift in a bar, but unless it speaks Spanish and has a good trade you wouldn't be able to survive on it's income alone.

HTH

SM


----------



## Sarkyparky (May 17, 2008)

STD MATTY said:


> It might get the odd shift in a bar, but unless it speaks Spanish and has a good trade you wouldn't be able to survive on it's income alone.
> 
> HTH
> 
> SM


Ha ha ha ha ha!


----------

